# dog beds



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

now we have the two dogs, we are looking for a bed, with sides, they can both fit into,not one of those hard plastic beds, but a soft one , like the ones tuffies make, but they are a bit out of our price range. both dogs will be cocker size ( well i assume murphy will be small cocker size when he has finished growing) has anyone got any suggestions? we are looking at spending about £70 x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What about one like this?! ok not helpful I know (the good thing is they can have a good chew on these!) ooh and i've just noticed the filthy skirting but this is in an area outside of the main house if that is any excuse!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> What about one like this?! ok not helpful I know (the good thing is they can have a good chew on these!) ooh and i've just noticed the filthy skirting but this is in an area outside of the main house if that is any excuse!


no that is NOT helpful!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

....beautiful pic though x


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

We tried a bed with sides but they didnt like it to be honest and would rather just sleep on the settees 

At night they are caged and sleep on flat beds with soft blankets and a small pillow.

I personally wouldnt spend that sort of money as it will be wasted - my opinion of course! As long as the dog/s have a comfortable bed they dont worry about sides or not


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

We have one of these. You would just need to get extra large for two dogs?



http://www.theoriginaluk.com/


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a soft waterproof bed, you are supposed to be able to pressure wash it but never tried, we have had it a couple of years and it still looks the same as when we bought it, but my dogs don't chew there beds. Its from doddie solutions, the heavy duty waterproof oval bed.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Thing to remember with cockapoos no matter how much you spend on them and how nice and comfy the beds seem, they will lie where ever they want in the most odd locations and positions imaginable.

My Poppy will usually end up at the bottom of the stairs hind legs on the bottom step and rest of her on the hall floor, fast asleep!!!

Again not much help sorry 

Simon and poppy


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

The raised dog beds are great, we have them at work and at home. 
Try searching for pet loungers on www, it's my next purchase!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We have 2 beds in the house for Vincent, both from Pets at Home. They are pretty comfy looking 

Although saying that, Vincent seems to MUCH prefer to sleep on the floor NEXT to the bed, or on our laps.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love the box 

Yap beds are nice are soft ... cozy sleep ...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000NG2IBU/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=pet-supplies&psc=1

Hugo & Hennie beds are rather special and stylish too .... 

http://www.hugoandhennie.com/


----------

